# Hackathorn/Vickers Low Light Intensive 3-Day Carbine & Pistol Course



## Va_Dinger (Jun 2, 2006)

Low Light Intensive 3-Day Carbine & Pistol Course

Instructors: Ken Hackathorn & Larry Vickers

Cost: $700

Class Dates: May 11-13, 2007 (Fri-Sun)

Class Size: 24 Students Maximum

Location: Marietta, Ohio

Class description:
Larry Vickers;
“This class is in response to the low-light/white light/laser training that
Ken and I do in our normal classes. This training, which normally consists
of about 2 hours of low-light work, has been met with overwhelming positive
comments from students. Many leave the class saying that was the single
best part of the training. Ken and I have a unique approach in our
Low light training so the idea was born to do a special class. The ranges
that will be used will be in the area of Marietta, Ohio near Ken's stomping
grounds.”

Day 1 (05/11/07)

- Range fire carbine & pistol - warm up skill drills
- Intro to low light shooting, Carbine and pistol point shooting, night-sights/white-light/laser.

Day 2 (05/12/07)

- Range fire carbine & pistol, warm up skill drills, basic house clearing
- Low light drills carbine & pistol, house clearing with white light &
laser shooting on the move, flashbulb technique, malfunction clearance
drills.

* The evening meal for sat will be catered at the range - course fee will
cover this

Day 3 (05/13/07)

- Review of range drills and course teaching points review
- Competitions and various shoot offs, course Q&A wrap-up, wheels up from
range approx. 3:30 PM. 

Weapon & Gear Class Requirements:

Carbine:
- Serviceable duty grade carbine of minimum 5.45 / 5.56 caliber
- Serviceable sling (tactical type preferred.)
- Minimum of 5 serviceable carbine magazines
- Carbine mounted white light
- Optics – (Optional, but highly suggested)
- Minimum 1 carbine magazine pouch - or method to carry spares magazine(s)

Handgun:
- Serviceable duty grade handgun of at least 9mm Para caliber
- Minimum of 5 serviceable pistol magazines
- Serviceable holster
- Minimum 2 pistol magazine pouches
- Handgun mounted white light (Optional)
- Visible lasers (Optional)

- Hand held white light
- Eye and ear protection (electronic hearing protection is preferred)
- Suitable range wear depending on the season (Ohio in May could be hot or
cold/wet or dry - be prepared)
- Good attitude

Zeroed Weapons: 50-yard carbine preferred, but others are acceptable if you
have a good reason why and understand it. Know your handguns zero at
various ranges.

Ammo Requirements:
- 800 rounds of handgun
- 800 rounds of carbine
- Service types (No reloads)

Please feel free on contact me via PM or email if interested in attending.


----------

